# Red dun turning grulla?



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know if you can see it well in the picture, but in person you can see the color change.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's another


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the most recent picture of her, it's edited though (vibrancy).


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you have pictures of the filly then and now? And pictures of the parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Do you have pictures of the filly then and now? And pictures of the parents?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do, I will post them.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Every picture posted was somehow deleted  must've done something (I would do something like that lol) 
Here's her the day she was born.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks red dun to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

One from a week ago, I can't post pictures from the computer, it says something about the server is down?


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

This one is edited to be more vibrant.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Daddy


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Momma when she was still preggers


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

If you can see it, closer to her roots is turning black.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's another picture of her


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I still say red dun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, she is a red dun, but she may be a bit of a darker shade than some others. That would explain the dark hair. Most chestnuts who aren't flaxen have a fair amount of very dark or black hair in their manes.

But, yes, she's definitely a red dun...and a gorgeous one at that.

ETA: Who is Daddy? He's stunning!


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Yes, she is a red dun, but she may be a bit of a darker shade than some others. That would explain the dark hair. Most chestnuts who aren't flaxen have a fair amount of very dark or black hair in their manes.
> 
> But, yes, she's definitely a red dun...and a gorgeous one at that.
> 
> ETA: Who is Daddy? He's stunning!


 
Thank you! I didn't know they had black hairs as well, we've had many sorrels/chestnuts and they were all very red all over so it baffled me a bit. The daddy is Zippy Zevi Dasher


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll go dig out a picture I took of my buckskin standing next to a friend's red dun. He's as orange as possible, but has a much darker mane and tail to the point of me often mistaking him for the buckskin from a distance.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As well as the fact that red based horses often have really dark hair in their mane and tail, bear in mind that a foal's first shed is generally their darkest shed too.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you everybody, guess ill wait and see what unfolds 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My red dun filly has hair like that, too. I haven't pulled out any hairs, but if you look underneath you can see her darker roots. Her color is very similar to your foal's, and I'm hoping that means Takala is a red dun for sure.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> My red dun filly has hair like that, too. I haven't pulled out any hairs, but if you look underneath you can see her darker roots. Her color is very similar to your foal's, and I'm hoping that means Takala is a red dun for sure.


Maybe  Rezy is different, I've been looking up pictures to compare her and she seems to be right in between. I'm going to stick with her being a red dun since that's what most are thinking she is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks Red dun to me.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Totally normal. Many horses turn darker when they shed out their baby fur. The chestnut I ride was a peach/red dun looking colour when she was born and shed out to a normal chestnut. When she lost her baby coat and started growing thicker "adult" mane and tail, those hairs got darker too and she actually has some black hairs mixed in there now. Defiantly red dun


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very normal. I'll give you a visual example of how much they can change.
Jet first born.









Jet first foal shed. Very dark!









Jet last summer








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I knew they'd get darker, but didnt know she could vary that much. I knew she'd et darker just from looking at where she has her eyeliner marks going on right now lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elysenw (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks like a red dun to me. You should take a look at my colt I am not sure if he is a red dun or going to be a buckskin dun?


----------

